# Blue Poljot Urgh!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like this watch







if only I could find a strap to suit it I would keep it, any suggestions? Don't mention brown, I have tried it, it looked disgusting, what do you mean it does already









I have tried plain black, Roy's oiled leather and this is one of Roy's rubbers







still don't like it. It's going to watch heaven (ebay) at the weekend unless I can get it sorted as I am bored with restrapping the ugly bugger.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice black oiled leather would be nice.If you want flashy go blue sharkskin grain leather,that would look the dogs IMO


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AlexR said:


> If you want flashy go blue sharkskin grain leather,that would look the dogs IMO










Are you taking the p***, I am trying to enhance it's aesthetics not have people pointing and laughing at it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have my SMP on blue shark,and no one takes anything out of me









Mark don't be afraid to try it,if you stick to black or brown you will end up selling it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Shiny black _faux_ lizard


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

Mark

I think the problem could be the particular shade of blue of the dial, normally blue dialled watches are darker than that and lend themselves to a brown or black strap.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sort of what I meant,you need a bright strap to match the dial,nothing else IMO will work


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Zenith Neil


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Take the strap off it and I will put it in one of the compartments of my collection box. It will look much nicer there and I will be able to covet it and call it my baby







.

Sorry I got carried away







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

do you like it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Olive green Nato


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Gold mesh?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is a funky 70's watch.I do not think trying to sober it up with normal straps will work.A nice regimental Nato would look good too


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The problem is the case. If it was steel the no probs but your trying to match a strap to a blue dial and gold case, can't be done, laws of physics forbid it, didn't you read a brief history of time, page 346 I think it is, I'm sure it says blue and gold should never be put together, all to do with the time space continuem. De Carle mentions it somewhere as well although his understanding of the physics was a bit vauge, but Hawkins developed this therom. Same goes with steel hands on a brushed aluminium dial, it's all there if you know where to look!

btw I have a reg nato in yellow blue and red that might set it off a treat


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

You've caught Stanitis Mentalbastardus.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And verily it was said that he who spend time with the strange one from the Bosting zone will catcheth the disease, and so time came to pass and Alex was the next to sucumb. And on it went until the men in white coats came and handed out the cornnetos to the affected ones!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have never sucumb in my life







Anyone who says I have eats Pot Noodles


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Let me also tell it like it is.PG is correct in his remarks about blue and gold,although it can be done.

It will never work as a nice watch,you have to push the envelope,max that barrier,give it 110%.Go strange young man.Get Funky is my advice,if you cannot then move aside oh normal ones


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh bugger, my disease is spreading.









Roy, sack the bloody lot of us quick.









The last stage of the disease is wis-ism, the afflicted have to be wrapped in a Monty Python t-shirt and walk like John Cleese.

The only cure is to surround the victim with Krud Blouseman an Philis Ponseo watches until the fever breaks. erghhh, yukkkkk.









Sod that, I'll stay mental.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan your cure has one fatal flaw,what it is I don't know,but I am sure it has one,at least


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan

I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mental is only a state of mind nothing else


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't have the luxury of a mind.
















I do have some interesting flaws. No, I'm not telling.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Flaws are like ceilings.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

But which am I standing on?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

your feet


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No, I'm sitting down.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It is indeed sad that we have come to this







.

Great men lowered to the pits of despair.

To all you young people out there. Never get into this watch collecting lark or this could be YOU







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Serves them right if they do, little bas*ards.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Tracksuit wearing *$%**









Have you got your feet elevated Stan,or are they touching the floor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the next line was...

no one ever expects the spanish inquisition.

It's an unwritten rule if someone mentions the lord our Cleese or his disciples in a post then a post quoting the magnificent MP must follow and a reply in the true comic style to that post must the follow! Call yourself forumers, haven't you read my rule book? Hold on a minute did I write it? Bugger cAN ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME WHATS WRONG WITH ME TONIGHT?

Who the hell hit the caps lock. Stan are you buggering with my kaibord aygan?









don't know what that smiley is but I've never seen anyone use it so I thougt I would!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,rules are for people who measure bits of wood.I am breaking the mould,setting new standards of stuff









Oh it looks like a pirate


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Serves them right if they do, little bas*ards.
























. No - they deserve to be forced to collect novelty teapots at least.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I have not touched your keyboard, just your mind.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm adamant its not a pirate.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ahem,fellow moderators,this thread may need moving slightly.At least everything we posted


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I'm adamant its not a pirate.


 Very good I like that!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes,

This is not helpfull or on topic.

But that's not unusual.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry my reason slipped between the floorboards.

Go blue shark


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

No don't move it. The Russian forum needs all the posts it can get.

There are silly ones on the cuckoo clock forum







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Isn't the joy of RLT (not to be confused with the joy of yoga) the fact we never stay on topic for very long! Bugger moving stuff around, leave that for the moderators


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

But,it makes me feel important,like being the blackboard duster cleaner


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Whoever they may be after tonights performance







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember cleaning the blackboard but I don't ever remember cleaning the blackboard duster









And why did the go to white boards, what was wrong with chalk.

Did your teachers ever throw the blackboard cleaning thingy. My English teacher was an ace.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The duster was the cleaning thingie.Made of wood and felt and hurt when hitting you in the chest area


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We've got moderators?

I'd better say nothing after my statements on "another" thread.









Word up.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

shush,I think I see one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Coat on.

But I'm not using it as toilet paper.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That is your coat?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I remember cleaning the blackboard but I don't ever remember cleaning the blackboard duster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chalk can give you breathing problems - health and safety.

So can getting hit on the sternum with the blackboard rubber for that matter.

Tell the kids of today and they wouldn't believe yer......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Aye true enough


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We have Tesco toilet rolls and the preferations don't work.









That makes me want to use someone's coat.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> We have Tesco toilet rolls and the preferations don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stan, we already have a thread on this matter in anything goes.

Get yer socks on......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

RAF socks?

Not some mother's do have 'em?

Oh, yes.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do you think Mark will be pleased,all the enthusiasm his post has generated?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's a bloody awful watch it deserves it! I mean blue in gold! Who on earth would do such a thing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Mark's ok.









Mark,

Stay with black on that watch, or a blue calf leather from Roy. Imho.

I reckon you don't like the watch too much? Then sod it off.









You know what you have to do.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

IMO,If you have a hard time liking the thing and a few different straps have not solved it,then it may not be the watch for you









Shame though,could be a real blingy thing watch on blue


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That watch needs a home.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> That watch needs a home.


 I did offer







.

Don't Stan you'll make me







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well....the only sensible answer was from Neil, he was correct it is the shade of blue that is the problem, the pic gives a true reflection, it's royal blue.

As for the rest of you, you are very silly people


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry Mark.I was being serious at one point I think









It is just to much of a funky watch to try and tone it down IMHO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet you wondered WTF was going on when you saw 5 pages of replies! I was serious for the first sentence of my reply!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

